# Where would you go this weekend?



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

If you have to catch a fish over 36" this weekend, whre would you go? Landlocked, no boat or yak. LEt me know what you think.


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Sea wolf park on the left side.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Go to sargent


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Beachfront of surfside jetty. Fresh cut bait on the bottom


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Matagorda jetties. Crab squid whatever. Going to be ugly out there I think. Seems like you are never warm enough when I am out there in the 'winter'. Good luck though,


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*East of High Island at the Cedars*

If you have a 4x4. I've done well there after a front and w/N wind.
Cut fish, Crab...Wade out knee/thigh deep and cast....
You will not have any company so don't get stuck!
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

The Aquarium, it's warmer.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Profish00 said:


> The Aquarium, it's warmer.


X2

Bass Pro is the place to go this weekend.


----------



## J.T. (Oct 25, 2011)

Agree that sea wolf would be a good place. Or may try the Jettis or 81st pier


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

SO, HOW was it? Where did you end up going?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

To the ranch to check on feeders and fix up some blinds. Fishing in the cold rain is not good when you can't find anyone to go with you.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

Profish00 said:


> The Aquarium, it's warmer.


Definitely!


----------

